# Dastan....



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

As you all know Dastan wasn't well and he had been ill on and off recently
I was called away last night after rounds, to attend my great auntys funeral today, and upon returning home to feed, i found my little Dastan deceased.


Dastan, my little buddy, i will miss your cute face and funny wiggle flirt dance, i am sorry i didn't end your suffering and that you had to suffer I did think that there was hope enough to give you a chance.

Rest in peace my little man
7th Jan 2011 - 26th March 2011


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

awww Abby I'm so so sorry for your loss, and for the timing of it all also...my deepest condolences..


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Bettamamma My great aunty died on me and my partners 4 yrs anniversary and dastan died the day of the funeral


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

aww. I am soooo sorry Abby! He was a beautiful fish, I am sorry he is gone. 
):


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Kath


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, I'm really really sorry abby.  That's just awful! RIP, Dastan.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks guys i will miss my little mate


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Abby said:


> Thanks Bettamamma My great aunty died on me and my partners 4 yrs anniversary and dastan died the day of the funeral


I'm so so sorry about all that's happened...its a difficult time, but you will get through it I don't really know what to say....:-(


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh my god how did I miss this thread?! I'm so sorry to hear about Dastan! I really really liked him ...such a beautiful fish, it's so sad he had to leave us so early 

I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you feel better soon, Dastan lead a blessed life with you, Abby!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I will miss the lil guys wiggle face when the lights come on and go off. and at least i know he was happy while he was with me.

hes in a better place flirting with all the ladies in the streams under rainbow bridge. Ive had my share off loss in life 2000-2011 ive lost my dog, pop, my mum, three horses, our other dog, dastan and ALMOST my sister in law after she had my nephew so ive learnt to cope. but its still hard and all but i know hes free of pain where he is now.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aw, abby... I'm really sorry, that's terrible! My prayers go out to you. Dastan issss in fishy heaven, building the biggest bubblenests ever made and... how big do you want his tank to be? A bazillion gallons just for him? Done. 
I'm sorry about your losses, that's awful! I'm a big animal lover and huuuuuge horse nut, and I'm really close to my family, I can't imagine how awful that must have been.
God bless you!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Abby  I saw your thread about Dastan in the illnesses section. I'm sure that he appreciates all of your efforts, and I doubt that there was a better person for him to spend his last days with.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Dastan! He was such a pretty boy. I loved his colors. I know he'll be missed very much. RIP Dastan.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Hugs to you Abbs. A loss is never easy to take. Like you I have lost alot along the way... mum when I was 7, grandmother when I was 9, uncle only a couple of years ago. They go on to a better place and wait for the day we can join them. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

then thing that got me the most was (I forgot to add it up the top post) my bf and i just had our 4 year anniversary, and on that day my great aunty died, then on the day of her funeral i came home to deceased dastan.

thankyou to every one for the condolences.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Awe! 
I'm sorry, so much heart ache in one day.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, he will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge now


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol by now hes found Tamina the little girl I lost, and they prob hanging out waiting for us


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Rocky just joined Dastan... he had been quiet for a few days, laying on the black rock ornament I have, whenever I got close to the tank he would perk up though. Found him upside down in the back corner yesterday (saturday) morning when I went to turn the tank light on. Probably wont get another betta. Maybe a few more guppies or 'easy' fish to hang with my cories, guppies and shrimp. I may be moving shortly... hopefully have a job with a mining company so may be moving down to the Hunter Valley. Will be very busy for a while. Hope you are feeling better Abby.
Hugs
Harley


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH Harley im so sorry  My condolences to you and your kid/s 
Good luck with the job


----------

